

Putting the digital keys to unlock data out of reach of authorities - jamessun
http://www.washingtonpost.com/opinions/putting-the-digital-keys-to-unlock-data-out-of-reach-of-authorities/2015/07/18/d6aa7970-2beb-11e5-a250-42bd812efc09_story.html

======
a3n
> A collision is unfolding between law enforcement devoted to fighting crime
> and terrorism

However, the methods that they've decided to use, which can be summarized as
"knowing everything," means that in raw numbers they're fighting law abiding
citizens.

------
jamessun
Gist of the editorial: "All freedoms come with limits; it seems only proper
that the vast freedoms of the Internet be subject to the same rule of law and
protections that we accept for the rest of society."

